# Let’s see your Cartier



## TeamSanchez

What are you wearing today ?!


----------



## dantan

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Cartier Santos Medium.


----------



## N8Allen

Just purchased this yesterday, my first Cartier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NNeves

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Here's my everyday watch and glasses.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## IGotId

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



NNeves said:


> Here's my everyday watch and glasses.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13075335


Nice! I didn't know Cartier mad frames as well!



N8Allen said:


> Just purchased this yesterday, my first Cartier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! ADLC?


----------



## N8Allen

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



NNeves said:


> Here's my everyday watch and glasses.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13075335


Small world 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## N8Allen

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



IGotId said:


> Nice! I didn't know Cartier mad frames as well!
> 
> Nice! ADLC?


Thanks! It's stainless. I REALLY like this watch.... have had these sunglasses by Cartier for around 10yrs... about to buy an "updated" pair.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richn

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Definitely my favorite of the Cartiers, love the square cases on these.


----------



## denmanproject

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Calibre b-)


----------



## knowwears

My everyday CS100 Chrono


----------



## xherion

Very nice santos chrono


----------



## Daveyboyz

View attachment 13304745


----------



## FutagoWatch

knowwears said:


> My everyday CS100 Chrono
> 
> View attachment 13296155


Man that thing is madly beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

This is my wife's Cartier. I just changed the battery for her. ;-)


----------



## drhr

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Santos


----------



## Steve Armstrong

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

I've joined the club with a bang! b-)

The Tank will be on leather but I'm still waiting for the brown OEM leather strap from my local AD.


----------



## robsmck

My only Cartier. Owned for 20 yrs now. Two tone tank francaise chronoflex.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Galbée XL


----------



## Wooden_spoon

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Rosenbloom said:


> This is my wife's Cartier. I just changed the battery for her. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13358621
> 
> 
> View attachment 13358623
> 
> 
> View attachment 13358625


One of the best ladies watch designs IMO. Actually men too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarleyHolslag97




----------



## TheWorkman

Hello Everyone!

I'm thinking about getting my first Cartier watch in precious metal but i'm a bit put off by some of their precious metal watches using quartz movements. What are your thoughts about this, a precious metal watch using a battery?


----------



## F7LTHY




----------



## IllCommunication

F7LTHY said:


> View attachment 13507173


Damn thats a pretty watch.


----------



## Alan Jackson

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Tank Francaise W51002Q3





















New to me, about 10 years old.


----------



## IllCommunication

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

@alan jackson very nice! great size for your wrist.


----------



## Alan Jackson

Thankyou. I think the distance from which I took the picture may have made the watch seem larger than it is. Although I do like smaller watches, I don’t think I would want to go any smaller than this. It is noticeably smaller than my Omega Speedmaster reduced, which is itself relatively small. It is dwarfed by my Steinhart 42mm diver.

To get a picture that is better in proportion I think I would really need to take the photo from a greater distance, in a mirror, and then use some form of photo manipulation software to reverse the mirror image.


----------



## marumari

My first Cartier and my first automatic watch: the RONDE CROISIÈRE DE CARTIER in the silver dial with black leather strap.

Super huge ebay win; authenticity checks out so I definitely benefited from the skepticism of the competition. Condition is near-perfect (only marks are on the back of the case curiously enough and the strap has a cut in it - I'll be replacing the leather eventually but it's still serviceable so I'm in no rush - I put some thread to it with a satin stitch to cover up the cut and stop it from possibly growing larger)

It looks so very fine being worn. I absolutely *love* this beauty.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aaron Garon

Not your everyday tank-tank divan.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

marumari said:


> My first Cartier and my first automatic watch: the RONDE CROISIÈRE DE CARTIER in the silver dial with black leather strap.
> 
> Super huge ebay win; authenticity checks out so I definitely benefited from the skepticism of the competition. Condition is near-perfect (only marks are on the back of the case curiously enough and the strap has a cut in it - I'll be replacing the leather eventually but it's still serviceable so I'm in no rush - I put some thread to it with a satin stitch to cover up the cut and stop it from possibly growing larger)
> 
> It looks so very fine being worn. I absolutely *love* this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 13582351


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

here we goooo!!


----------



## iam7head

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

OG toolwatch with fastener showing thru the side.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gert17

:cheers:


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad93500

Some very nice watches here!!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fellows

Beautiful. I love the guilloche.


----------



## mpaler




----------



## heb

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



iam7head said:


> OG toolwatch with fastener showing thru the side.[/QUOTE
> 
> What is your watch's average daily rate?
> 
> Thanks, heb


----------



## TheWorkman

here's my LC Tank!


----------



## cychalen




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## targa88

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

My small contribution.


----------



## colonelpurple

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

Wife's Art Deco LE


----------



## seekmywatch

Just got this !


----------



## Steve Armstrong

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Steve Armstrong said:


> I've joined the club with a bang! b-)
> 
> The Tank will be on leather but I'm still waiting for the brown OEM leather strap from my local AD.
> 
> View attachment 13375179


I finally got the OEM strap and clasp on the Tank.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MSugarman

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Just picked this up from the Cartier Mansion on 5th Av. It went in for general maintenance & for a 31 year old baby, it didnt have much wrong with it other than dried up oil. It came back looking great.


----------



## awarren82

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



MSugarman said:


> Just picked this up from the Cartier Mansion on 5th Av. It went in for general maintenance & for a 31 year old baby, it didnt have much wrong with it other than dried up oil. It came back looking great.
> 
> View attachment 13836011
> 
> View attachment 13836013


What reference and size is that watch? Trying to find a good pre-owned Santos reference to target so I don't have to shell out $9k for the new version.


----------



## MSugarman

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Hi awarren82, Mine is a 1980's Santos ref. 1172961 running an ETA 2671 automatic movement. Its 41mm lug to lug & about 29mm wide. It wears rather small by todays standards & compared to the newer W200 series Santos of the 2000's with the rounder link bracelets.
Here's a great Fratello watch guide on the Santos comparing the evolution of the reference. https://www.fratellowatches.com/santos-de-cartier-star-leaving-stage/
Heres a link from chrono24 https://www.chrono24.com/cartier/ref-1172961.htm#gref
Happy hunting and let me know what you find.


----------



## awarren82

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



MSugarman said:


> Hi awarren82, Mine is a 1980's Santos ref. 1172961 running an ETA 2671 automatic movement. Its 41mm lug to lug & about 29mm wide. It wears rather small by todays standards & compared to the newer W200 series Santos of the 2000's with the rounder link bracelets.
> Here's a great Fratello watch guide on the Santos comparing the evolution of the reference. https://www.fratellowatches.com/santos-de-cartier-star-leaving-stage/
> Heres a link from chrono24 https://www.chrono24.com/cartier/ref-1172961.htm#gref
> Happy hunting and let me know what you find.


Thank you MSugarman. After research, I think I'm going to save up for the new one in the medium size. Looks like the largest preowned would be the XL in a 32mm. I know the Medium is only 3mm bigger tho


----------



## Pun

Tank yellow gold


----------



## davhei

29 mm Santos Galbée as the friday watch. Recently picked this up and love the design and size. Quite different from other watches in my rotation.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## DanThompson

Just picked up today


----------



## wolfwatch

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

I love my Cartier.


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: Let's see your Cartier..Here's one*


----------



## Pun

Pun said:


> Tank yellow gold


 image got truncated previously


----------



## Royal68

Calibre de Cartier W7100037. I’m Usually not a fan of watches on straps but this is perhaps one of the very few watches that look great on a strap to me. Sadly I’d be letting it go


----------



## fatalelement

Picked up a classic 29mm Santos de Cartier recently, as I've been trying to move away from larger watches since my job is a bit more conservative and even my vintage Speedy is a bit of a standout.

I have ~6.6in wrists but I'm 6'3" and have long arms so big watches don't look bad on me, but luckily the small ones don't either. Also have a 30mm vintage Piaget on the way.

I'm very happy with how this looks and I actually did try on the slightly larger, newer Santos and I was still drawn to the older 29mm (although many will think that's "women's size" nowadays).

The dial and bracelet really are beautiful, Cartier did a great job.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben93

Just bought a tank solo s on ebay. Should come within the next couple of weeks. I'm very excited! I wanted a quartz watch because I appreciate the accuracy and the lack of winding. Also the lack of a second hand means no tick. Also, I just love the design! Going to buy a strap for it too.


----------



## mr.mozes27

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

iPhone shot - picked it up today, I haven't even finished making adjustments to the strap to get it centred just right.


----------



## catlike

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

..............and some more pics:







View attachment 13986877


----------



## fatalelement

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Weather was awesome this past weekend so I took the M3 out for a beach drive


----------



## wolfwatch

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Mine.


----------



## tinman143

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



catlike said:


> ..............and some more pics:
> 
> View attachment 13986875
> View attachment 13986877
> 
> View attachment 13986879
> View attachment 13986881
> 
> View attachment 13986885
> View attachment 13986913


Gorgeous. What camera did you use to capture these pics.


----------



## catlike

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Thanks!

Canon EOS 500D with EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro lens. Shot in a portable light box that I picked up on sale for around 50 bucks a few years back.


----------



## catlike

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



fatalelement said:


> Weather was awesome this past weekend so I took the M3 out for a beach drive


Equal marks for the watch & the car :-!


----------



## Royal68

fatalelement said:


> Weather was awesome this past weekend so I took the M3 out for a beach drive
> 
> View attachment 13987941


Damn, the Santos is so elegant.


----------



## lecorbusier

View attachment 13991813


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinman143

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



tinman143 said:


> Gorgeous. What camera did you use to capture these pics.


I'm no photog expert but those pics are magazine ready. Great job


----------



## fatalelement

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Santos de Cartier with some watch movement cufflinks


----------



## Steve Armstrong

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



catlike said:


> ..............and some more pics:
> 
> View attachment 13986875
> View attachment 13986877
> 
> View attachment 13986879
> View attachment 13986881
> 
> View attachment 13986885
> View attachment 13986913


Beautiful!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## gooter

Blue









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatalelement




----------



## aleksejeremeev

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

photo movement quartz ballon


----------



## Mack729

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

I'm still waiting for the OEM strap to get imported, so tonight I tried making one, myself, based on an illustration from the Cartier website. It's a crude effort, so good thing I didn't try making this with alligator.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Cartier Caliber De rose gold bezel.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim

Hello from Greece ....!!!!


----------



## CivilBen

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I need one of these. My dang wish list just keeps growing.


----------



## raja_3012

#cartiersantos #wssa0009


----------



## capt-dim

hi...


----------



## Stevencjain

capt-dim said:


> hi...
> 
> View attachment 14115355


Great shot


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## capt-dim

in love with you &#8230;


----------



## andycoph

Nice Santos!


----------



## abd26

Tank MC. It's distracting me from work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim

hi ...


----------



## fatalelement

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Grey skies, blue suit, and a watch with a bit of both. Silver guilloche dial Santos de Cartier.


----------



## capt-dim

happy Weekend for every one ....


----------



## capt-dim

New
good evening watchgeeks

I wish you a happy working week ahead

Instagram &#8230;.. @capt.dim


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## coffeebreak

Tank solo XL for me


----------



## Rick11743

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Nice!!!


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## wickets

raja, that is brilliant. is the blue strap your 'daily' or do you have a few you switch up as the mood strikes?


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chronomaestro

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## mxdntn

Desk diving with the Santos!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## wickets

capt-dim;490811[/QUOTE said:


> Looks so grand!


----------



## kennkez

mxdntn said:


> Desk diving with the Santos!


Is this the new Santos? Looks well sitted on your wrist


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## mxdntn

kennkez said:


> Is this the new Santos? Looks well sitted on your wrist


Yes it's been an extremely comfortable, beautiful yet sturdy time piece. Keeps time like a f'n champ too. On par with my submariner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Back to Tank for the Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

Me too!


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## capt-dim

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

hello from Athens Greece :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## chronomaestro

mikkolopez said:


> Back to Tank for the Day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have exact same watch...but different dessert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

mikkolopez said:


> Back to Tank for the Day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagateTime

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



NNeves said:


> Here's my everyday watch and glasses.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13075335


Nice


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wickets

Is that the large model... Looks so grand


----------



## coffeebreak

His and hers


----------



## MOV

wickets said:


> Is that the large model... Looks so grand


It is indeed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevieb2066

My only Cartier


----------



## CollectorS




----------



## gooter

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Just traded blue for medium white. Hopefully the right decision


----------



## heb

CollectorS said:


> View attachment 14305787


I wish I had this watch.

heb


----------



## CollectorS

It's a nice lady's watch. The photo was taken on the day of purchase.


----------



## heb

CollectorS said:


> It's a nice lady's watch. The photo was taken on the day of purchase.


That's ok, I still wish I had it. I would like the unisex version.


----------



## mr_october

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## chronomaestro

His and hers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

chronomaestro said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks grand


----------



## Speedy B

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## Bear1845

Santos Galbee XL. Not wearing it though. Just a good pic when I was. 🙂


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks a bit big on the phot but feels good when wearing it .. nice size for me..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

Finally tried on the new strap. Amazing how a simple strap change makes it look like a new watch


----------



## adamz28

coffeebreak said:


> Finally tried on the new strap. Amazing how a simple strap change makes it look like a new watch


This is a great combo.


----------



## coffeebreak

adamz28 said:


> This is a great combo.


Thanks. When I bought it I didn't have my tank with me. Just seeing the strap by itself in the boutique, I wasn't sure how well it would actually work with the watch. But when I put it on, I really liked how it looked


----------



## wickets

Very nice... Cartier should cough up marketing cash for you 🙂


----------



## JLater

Bear1845 said:


> Santos Galbee XL. Not wearing it though. Just a good pic when I was. ?
> View attachment 14332961


Is that 32 mm or bigger? Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## MSugarman

*Let's see your Cartier*

Brought this to Cartier for routine maintenance. I asked them not to polish it but the rep said it was standard procedure. Would you consider this over polshed? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin17

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

coffeebreak said:


> Thanks. When I bought it I didn't have my tank with me. Just seeing the strap by itself in the boutique, I wasn't sure how well it would actually work with the watch. But when I put it on, I really liked how it looked


Awesome watch

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Cartier Santos Medium Size.


----------



## Fellows

To me that Santos (in medium, and steel, just like that) is perfection. Very well might be my next purchase.


----------



## wickets

Cybotron said:


> .[


Absolutely grand and amazing. Thanks for posting that and jacking up the Cartier lust factor by a factor of 100 🙂


----------



## gooter

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## digivandig




----------



## mikkolopez

coffeebreak said:


> Finally tried on the new strap. Amazing how a simple strap change makes it look like a new watch


This really came out very nice. Thanks for giving me an idea on how to spice up my Tank.

Well done Kabayan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

My roadster XL


----------



## Ducatiti

Love the fact that I'm able to remove links in a minute or so... I get to borrow my wife's Santos 

Medium somehow looks bigger in pictures... They actually look tiny in my wrist.










Here is mine


----------



## Pun

Bought today!


----------



## Ducatiti

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Cartier Santos Day


----------



## PunkJr

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

My new Solo purchased yesterday and my first Cartier.


----------



## Tongdaeng

My wife's Tank LC has a new strap, courtesy of Peter at watchacc.


----------



## gooter

The scratch magnet in full effect!


----------



## Ducatiti

gooter said:


> The scratch magnet in full effect!


Did you drop it? That's one hell of a scuff  Try some Mother's polish and Q-tip, and finish it off with a Jeweler's cloth..


----------



## Ducatiti

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Got to sport the black strap today


----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md

First Cartier









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin17

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianK13

My first Louis Cartier!


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

A no longer available option,

A more modest Vintage Must de Cartier tank that looks as stunning as the guy wearing it LOL!


----------



## panucorodolfo

C'est la vie, mais c'est ici tres belle.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

panucorodolfo said:


> C'est la vie, mais c'est ici tres belle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Very NICE! I think the sentence you meant to phrase is: "C'est la vie, mais celle-ci est très belle".


----------



## Ducatiti

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Brown today


----------



## X-Tian

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

My new Tank, paired with blue jeans and a silver subaru. Class.


----------



## X-Tian

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

double post


----------



## gooter

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## PunkJr

Solo


----------



## Derek411

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

First Cartier. I have my grail already but! I had the tank on my mind for a long time. Truly stunning on wrist. Pics do it no justice. I purchased a homage but it didn't cut it.


----------



## capt-dim

Cartier Santos


----------



## capt-dim

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Cartier Santos

View attachment 14585217


----------



## abeyk

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



gooter said:


> Happy Thursday everyone
> 
> View attachment 14556371


Love this one


----------



## dak_la

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



capt-dim said:


> Cartier Santos
> 
> View attachment 14585217


Is that the mid-size two tone version? Looks very nice on you. For some reasons, after trying on both the current Santos de Cartier and the previous Santos 100, I prefer the look of the older one.


----------



## Ducatiti

Old vs New... Both look great IMO


----------



## abeyk

Blue hands though!


----------



## Smith.bryce77

I love this one so much I'm thinking of getting another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

Smith.bryce77 said:


> I love this one so much I'm thinking of getting another
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why have two of the same watch?


----------



## Smith.bryce77

lgbalfa said:


> Why have two of the same watch?


Sorry i might've worded that poorly. I will be selling mine and using the funds to most likely buy another nicer Calibre De. I've got my eyes on the chocolate dial right now. 
Although I have seen people get two of the exact same watch one to keep nice and one as a beater. I think its a little silly but some guys know what they like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSanchez

Little bit of double vision !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Had this since 2002. Still working as new.


----------



## Ducatiti

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Casual Friday..


----------



## Greg1234

Bold


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinman143

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



capt-dim said:


> Cartier Santos
> 
> View attachment 14585217


Looks so good.


----------



## Morrisdog

Older tank americaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croissant




----------



## alestt

Croissant said:


> View attachment 14648505


Nice combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croissant

Thanks! A bit high maintenance - easy to scratch one another unless careful but looks good


----------



## dandigangi

TeamSanchez said:


> Little bit of double vision !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a huge Cartier person but these are super cool.


----------



## sf16

*Let's see your Cartier*

Love the gray, no-date, and lume of this 2002 Galbee limited edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich-96db




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Just picked her up. Lovely watch, but I am bracing for the incoming scratches.


----------



## capt-dim

Cartier Santos 100XL


----------



## capt-dim

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Cartier Santos 100XL

View attachment 14751705


----------



## watch1440

Fellows said:


> Just picked her up. Lovely watch, but I am bracing for the incoming scratches.


Lovely watch.
You could say that scratches are a part of these models


----------



## watch1440

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Fellows said:


> Just picked her up. Lovely watch, but I am bracing for the incoming scratches.


Lovely watch.
You could say that scratches are a part of these models


----------



## Dougiebaby

watch1440 said:


> Lovely watch.
> You could say that scratches are a part of these models


There is an old quote, "the beauty of linen is in its wrinkles." I guess one could say something similar regarding the scratches.

However, no one wears linen anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomTheTank1234

New purchase - very pleased with it! Went back and forth from JLC Reverso, IWC’s etc. But this fit me best and had the most classic look. I’ve ordered a black gator strap for days I’m suited and booted. Feel like this is one of those rare watches you can dress up or down...


----------



## bcgr33n

my first and only Cartier. still trying to find more info on this ref.2540


----------



## bcgr33n

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

View attachment 14784239

my first and only Cartier. still trying to find more info on this ref.2540


----------



## gooter

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*


----------



## Pun

TomTheTank1234 said:


> New purchase - very pleased with it! Went back and forth from JLC Reverso, IWC's etc. But this fit me best and had the most classic look. I've ordered a black gator strap for days I'm suited and booted. Feel like this is one of those rare watches you can dress up or down...


Congratulations for buying a classic Cartier Santos. Yes it's a very versatile watch indeed. Wear it in good health and happiness.


----------



## tinman143

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



gooter said:


> View attachment 14786533


Very nice. What model is this?


----------



## dashdaddy

robsmck said:


> My only Cartier. Owned for 20 yrs now. Two tone tank francaise chronoflex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Is this your daily watch? Looks great...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



tinman143 said:


> Very nice. What model is this?


Santos medium


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

Found a Cartier red strap for the tank in SG recently. Was a great strap for the holidays


----------



## Morrisdog

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 14784239
> 
> my first and only Cartier. still trying to find more info on this ref.2540


Very nice.. I think that is from the now discontinued collection privee Cartier Paris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherkes

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

My recent purchase)


----------



## Libolun7

TomTheTank1234 said:


> New purchase - very pleased with it! Went back and forth from JLC Reverso, IWC's etc. But this fit me best and had the most classic look. I've ordered a black gator strap for days I'm suited and booted. Feel like this is one of those rare watches you can dress up or down...


I'm considering buying this too! But couldn't find a preowned one. A dealer is willing to do $5500 new, don't know if I should wait for a preowned or just buy the new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Cherkes said:


> My recent purchase)


What a stunning watch.


----------



## Smith.bryce77

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 14784239
> 
> my first and only Cartier. still trying to find more info on this ref.2540


That strap looks so nice on there very nice piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtalhaustun

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

2010 Santos Galbee ref. 2319, 29 mm


----------



## watch1440

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

Cartier Tank Chronoflex ref.2303
A bit off Cartier Tank, hardly keeps the style.
I like it.


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## JCATT

Roadster XL


----------



## Supero100x

*Let's see your Cartier*










From earlier this week.
Cufflinks are a heirloom from a grandfather who traded commodities in Chicago.
@supero100x on IG for more ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440

Cartier Santos 100 Black ref.2878


----------



## HDK

watch1440 said:


> Cartier Santos 100 Black ref.2878
> 
> View attachment 14943225


been eyeing the santos 100 for awhile. looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Supero100x said:


> From earlier this week.
> Cufflinks are a heirloom from a grandfather who traded commodities in Chicago.
> @supero100x on IG for more ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool green strap. where is it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



HDK said:


> cool green strap. where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Veblenist. Green Gater. Very nice quality 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*



Supero100x said:


> Thanks! The Veblenist. Green Gater. Very nice quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks great! i got a couple gators from them. good quality and service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Santos TT Medium again


----------



## siddr90

Tank Solo Large


----------



## machlo




----------



## nudie

Santos 100 XL in bracelet 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benbenny

Vintage 1970s Cartier Tank Stepped (New York) Ref: 15176









see post

https://www.watchuseek.com/f481/sle...716-1543-aka-cristallor-jumbo-xl-5164827.html


----------



## benbenny

*Re: Let's see your Cartier*

see post

https://www.watchuseek.com/f481/sle...716-1543-aka-cristallor-jumbo-xl-5164827.html


----------



## flalji

Drive de Cartier Extra Flat


----------



## kyle1234c

Santos TT


----------



## elchuckee77

Just got it back from getting it serviced.


----------



## machlo




----------



## elchuckee77

Not a Cartier but i really enjoy wearing this piece. This is a s.t dupont.


----------



## jaycwb

nudie said:


> Santos 100 XL in bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
Really nice watch. I have a question concening the bezel : it looks loke it is a scratch magnet. How long do you have this Cartier and can you please post a photo of the bezel ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## cbyrne

Tank Basculante Ref. 2390. Beautiful watch, but sometimes it can be difficult to read...









... because I'm too busy staring at the back... =)


----------



## NTJW

Tank Americaine Large.


----------



## flalji

Drive de Cartier Extra Flat, with a new strap from Watchacc


----------



## NTJW

That strap is a beauty! Link please?



flalji said:


> Drive de Cartier Extra Flat, with a new strap from Watchacc


----------



## flalji

NTJW said:


> That strap is a beauty! Link please?


It's from Peter @ Watchacc.
You can email him on [email protected] or Instagram @peter.watchacc


----------



## NTJW

flalji said:


> It's from Peter @ Watchacc.
> You can email him on [email protected] or Instagram @peter.watchacc


Thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

Just signed for this, will take better picture later.


----------



## machlo




----------



## DripCassanova

Santos 100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c




----------



## mauiguy

Magnificent watches guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## Pongster

my cartier sea air land trio


----------



## markfoto40

Just picked up a Santos 100 Steel Rubber W20121U2 model. Will share photos soon.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andrey_




----------



## watch1440

Cartier Roadster Chrono BLACK 2618


----------



## andrey_

Tank XL on the blue calf grained strap..


----------



## wx_073

Took a spin with my diver.


----------



## gawa

Picked up my new (to me) Santos 100 from service yesterday, loving it!

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

Happy Wednesday


----------



## gawa

Changed to a brown strap









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij




----------



## Ascalon

Picked up this slightly left field Cartier recently.
The Seiko equipped Formula Ferrari.


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## JoshuaMelara

me mum's Cartier tank on the left and my Panthere de Cartier hack watch on the right (Peugeot w/ cheapo bracelet <$100 vs. $8100 ?). The two-tone Panthere is my next (albeit dream) purchase. Still within reason for me. Wish me luck!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

gooter said:


> Happy Wednesday
> View attachment 15417450


Tan strap looks fantastic. Makes the off-white dial pop


----------



## JoshuaMelara

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The two-tone is my favorite


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Pun said:


> Santos TT Medium again


Fantastic! You wear it well ✌🏾


----------



## Baldnyc

Really want a roadster XL chrono soon. Maybe in a few months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olisuds

Galbee XL


----------



## Johann23




----------



## Muddy250

Not mine but I just bought this Solo for my wife. Now thinking I might need my own ..


----------



## Nmbersix

TeamSanchez said:


> What are you wearing today ?!





TeamSanchez said:


> What are you wearing today ?!


My recently purchased _Tank Française. _


----------



## hkginlax

Drive de Cartier


----------



## jocaris97watches

Cartier Ballon Bleu 42mm


----------



## ___steve______

Love Cartier


----------



## Ramiihos

Cartier Santos 100 XL chronograph 🔥


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

hkginlax said:


> Drive de Cartier
> 
> View attachment 15506280


Very cool!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Baldnyc said:


> Really want a roadster XL chrono soon. Maybe in a few months!


Me too. I spent a couple of hours today researching the Roadster chrono. I've never seen one in the flesh, but they look stunning in photos.


----------



## Skamantpt

First Tank!


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## peppeducati

Roadster









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

Here's my Calibre de Cartier model W7100039. This is the 42mm version with the rose gold bezel. I love the watch, but recently posted for sale because I just purchased its smaller 38mm sibling (W2CA0002), which should better fit my small wrist....


----------



## tinman143

Tifoso said:


> Here's my Calibre de Cartier model W7100039. This is the 42mm version with the rose gold bezel. I love the watch, but recently posted for sale because I just purchased its smaller 38mm sibling (W2CA0002), which should better fit my small wrist....
> 
> View attachment 15574931


Please include a pic with the 38mm!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Tifoso said:


> Here's my Calibre de Cartier model W7100039. This is the 42mm version with the rose gold bezel.


Beautiful watch and the photo really shows it off well. Is the dial really that cream colour or is it just warm lighting?


----------



## Tifoso

tinman143 said:


> Please include a pic with the 38mm!


Here's a shot of the 38mm! Still a beautiful watch, but the 38 has lost some of the cool detailing of the 42. In particular, the dial is silver in color rather than the opaline "cream" of the 42mm....


----------



## Tifoso

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Beautiful watch and the photo really shows it off well. Is the dial really that cream colour or is it just warm lighting?


Thanks! The photo actually shows the dial color very well - it is a beautiful opaline cream color, with a contrasting silver seconds subdial.


----------



## tinman143

Tifoso said:


> Here's a shot of the 38mm! Still a beautiful watch, but the 38 has lost some of the cool detailing of the 42. In particular, the dial is silver in color rather than the opaline "cream" of the 42mm....
> 
> View attachment 15575043


...but the proportions though...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Tifoso said:


> Here's a shot of the 38mm! Still a beautiful watch, but the 38 has lost some of the cool detailing of the 42. In particular, the dial is silver in color rather than the opaline "cream" of the 42mm....


The 38mm is equally beautiful and appears to fit your wrist better, but yes, it has a different look, it's a bit more conservative than the 42mm.


----------



## abdullahnr

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15560817


Thanks for sharing, may I ask what model this is.


----------



## dawalsh13

abdullahnr said:


> Thanks for sharing, may I ask what model this is.


Tank Louis ref.# WGTA0011


----------



## coffeebreak

Happy new year to all! May we all have stylish and happier days ahead


----------



## mrbradley




----------



## thechancellor

Recent purchase 2021


----------



## benbenny

Oversized Cartier Stepped Tank Jumbo 15716 next to a Rolex Submariner 16618 for size comparison.
Only produced for a couple years from 1974 until it was discontinued in 1976.
Only 2500 pieces of the ref: 15716 were ever made.
Love it.


----------



## Crabapple

Morrisdog said:


> Looks a bit big on the phot but feels good when wearing it .. nice size for me..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning classic. What is your wrist size?


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing my only Cartier today. Always wanted a Santos but it took a while for one that worked for me.






























Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

MSugarman said:


> *Re: Let's see your Cartier*
> 
> Just picked this up from the Cartier Mansion on 5th Av. It went in for general maintenance & for a 31 year old baby, it didnt have much wrong with it other than dried up oil. It came back looking great.
> 
> View attachment 13836011
> 
> View attachment 13836013


Wow this one is beautiful. I think the Santos is the best Two Tone watch out there.


----------



## Hammermountain

First Cartier. What a beaut.


----------



## machlo




----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Pun

Santos Medium


----------



## lucassith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## greentimgreen

FBMJ said:


>


This is superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Medium TT Cartier Santos!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendr1k23




----------



## David76

cartier basculante 2390


----------



## greentimgreen

Platinum Santos Dumont 1575-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ___steve______

seokpyo said:


> cartier basculante 2390
> View attachment 15800059





greentimgreen said:


> Platinum Santos Dumont 1575-1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both so incredible. Also, nice strap combinations!


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## greentimgreen

___steve______ said:


> Both so incredible. Also, nice strap combinations!


Thanks so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

My wife's Ballon two tone that has been in hibernation for a year. Still keeping good time.


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

seokpyo said:


> cartier basculante 2390
> View attachment 15800059


I love je this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highendtime.com

Sorry for the terrible photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MellowYellow

I recently bought my first luxury watch - Santos


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

MellowYellow said:


> I recently bought my first luxury watch - Santos
> 
> View attachment 15845676


Jaguar has the jaguar cat emblem and Cartier has the panther - a perfect match! Congrats on the new Santos, it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## savedbythebell

Picked up the Santos in two tone medium recently, such elegance.


----------



## machlo




----------



## 3kdnys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Hammermountain said:


> View attachment 15813695


Is this the new "solar" Tank?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Dougiebaby said:


> Is this the new "solar" Tank?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No just regular Solo. The new solar tanks are kind of cool though. Will be interesting to compare with the solo.


----------



## NavalFlight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Santos xl









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Santos 100


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

A vintage Pasha C Ref. 1031


----------



## trameline




----------



## Pun

Santos Medium


----------



## MackyP

Large here..


----------



## ermin

Mehanički kronograf s trostrukim datumom sunce i zvjezde
Roudster


----------



## jmc1080

First picture of the new Santos before the bezel is full of character. Lol


----------



## Pun

jmc1080 said:


> First picture of the new Santos before the bezel is full of character. Lol
> View attachment 15945969


Congratulations. You'll love wearing it, even with, often cursed, scratches..


----------



## J__D

Just picked up today, love the perfect combination of subtlety and "iconic". Silver sunburst dial works perfectly with the hands


----------



## Pun

J__D said:


> Just picked up today, love the perfect combination of subtlety and "iconic". Silver sunburst dial works perfectly with the hands
> 
> View attachment 15946646


*Congratulations. *A lovely watch indeed. Wear it in good health. Regards


----------



## BBCDoc

Bought this today&#8230;greed is good, ambition even better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## MellowYellow

Fun color combo


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15962934


Wow, a rotating tourbillon, very nice indeed!


----------



## J__D

New strap this weekend! Brightens the watch up and makes it fit a more casual life, I don't spend that much time in a tux!


----------



## mjrchabot

Absolutely loving this Santos medium&#8230; my first Cartier and extremely impressed so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

J__D said:


> View attachment 15978693
> 
> 
> New strap this weekend! Brightens the watch up and makes it fit a more casual life, I don't spend that much time in a tux!


Very nice! More pics please. Able to use the Cartier strap?


----------



## J__D

MackyP said:


> Very nice! More pics please. Able to use the Cartier strap?


Don't have any more pictures yet of the new (Molequin) strap, the original Cartier looked lovely in the sun, but was slightly too dark for me 95% of the time...


----------



## J__D

Took another one today as requested!


----------



## OhioMade

And here it is: Tank Must XL on bracelet!


----------



## NobruX

OhioMade said:


> And here it is: Tank Must XL on bracelet!


Nice!And here's the flattened old brother:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonesf2

J__D said:


> View attachment 15982450
> 
> 
> Took another one today as requested!


This looks phenomenal. Is this the large? If so, what size strap does it take?


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D

ramonesf2 said:


> This looks phenomenal. Is this the large? If so, what size strap does it take?


Thanks, it has ruined my collection (despite being on the cheaper end), love it more than I thought I would! It is a large yep, I think the XL was a touch too large for me, for what the watch is, as a style.

I don't know official strap size, think it must be maybe 17mm but this strap is 18mm (smallest in the strap style I wanted and I read somewhere it can squeeze in). I have to say it did just about squeeze in, took a bit of time, but not to the point where it felt like it was the wrong size.

Strap fitted fine in fact, was just the quick release spring bars that were bit tough to compress enough to get it into the hole.

Edit to add, the first picture I posted a few posts up with the Molequin strap actually didn't have the spring bar properly in, didn't notice as the strap was holding it in (for 12 hours), until my friend told me the strap looked a bit crooked, which is now fixed, thankfully without incident, although the strap was tight enough on its own to hold everything in.


----------



## trameline




----------



## rhymanoserous

Basculate Mecanique 2390. Also trying to sell.


----------



## MackyP

New Shoes&#8230;


----------



## J__D

MackyP said:


> New Shoes&#8230;
> View attachment 15999369
> View attachment 15999370


Nice! Does anyone know if straps are interchangeable with the Dumont as well? Would love more variation for OEM than super dark blue and grey.


----------



## Ategnatos

My Cartier Santos Chrono XL.


----------



## mjrchabot

11:40am is the perfect time for a margarita!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blcklab666

MackyP said:


> New Shoes&#8230;
> View attachment 15999369
> View attachment 15999370


I just got a Santos as well. Is this strap from Cartier? Or are there any 3rd party straps yet?


----------



## MackyP

blcklab666 said:


> I just got a Santos as well. Is this strap from Cartier? Or are there any 3rd party straps yet?


Yes, this particular one was purchased from the boutique. I've seen new postings in eBay for third party straps with the Quickswitch feature, and in Etsy for half the price. I'd rather go the OEM route though, IMO.


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## blcklab666

MackyP said:


> Yes, this particular one was purchased from the boutique. I've seen new postings in eBay for third party straps with the Quickswitch feature, and in Etsy for half the price. I'd rather go the OEM route though, IMO.


Thank you. I'm fortunate the boutique is reasonably close by as well.


----------



## neverover

I think you're missing a gasket there. 


Rosenbloom said:


> *Re: Let's see your Cartier*
> 
> This is my wife's Cartier. I just changed the battery for her. ;-)
> View attachment 13358625


----------



## trameline




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## mjrchabot

Basking in the sun&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pun

It seems Santos is a favourite model here!


----------



## MackyP




----------



## blcklab666

So my wife bought me both colors.








i feel pretty bourgeois


----------



## domayotte

blcklab666 said:


> So my wife bought me both colors.
> View attachment 16044405
> 
> i feel pretty bourgeois


Wife bought you both!?!? Hang onto her! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blcklab666

We looked at the new driver but I liked both Santos. I joked we could buy both for less than the driver I liked. She bought me the stainless dial and i didn't know texted the store as we walked to the car to hold the other one for a second birthday present. Now I just need the vldc


----------



## elchuckee77

Sunday vibes.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## Johann23

Here's my Santos Dumont


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## MackyP

This side of the forum is dying. Let's post more up in here


----------



## OhioMade

blcklab666 said:


> So my wife bought me both colors.
> View attachment 16044405
> 
> i feel pretty bourgeois


Damn, you married well!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185

Francaise on Rios Shell Cordovan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## gawa




----------



## pyiyha

These are my wife's.


----------



## jmc1080




----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## klackakon

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16006165


Very nice - if this watch was a little smaller (would also love a black dial) I would be right there with you


----------



## mjrchabot

Opted for the calf&#8230; I love how it changes the vibe of the Santos. The clasp design is so clean and effective.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

New watch alert, arrived yesterday and couldn't be happier.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici

Original all-steel Santos launched shortly after the first two-tone Santos was launched in 1978. It can be identified by not having "Swiss" below the 6 and the date at 3. It is probably an early 80s model in any case pre-1987 when the Galbee' was launched. I have had it for many years.


----------



## SaddleSC

This one just arrived yesterday...my first Cartier...jaw dropping quality!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Toronto_Time

Oops


----------



## 829maxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## MackyP

Back on bracelet.


----------



## benjamin831

Toronto_Time said:


> View attachment 16139031


Lovely


----------



## benjamin831

1970s Vendome Paris signed dial


----------



## mrbradley

1990's or early 2000's Tank Americaine XL with Piaget movement. I wish I could find out the date and place of manufacture.


----------



## mrbradley

neonate said:


> View attachment 16147289


Great looking watch!


----------



## mrbradley

mrbradley said:


> Great looking watch!


Thanks. Not my first Cartier but it's a keeper.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Just got home from the Cartier Boutique, love the Tank Must. I wish I could pull off a daintier Tank but my wrists are just too big (19 CM) so XL will have to do.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

Can you please tell me what is the strap brand and model? Thanks







J__D said:


> View attachment 15982450
> 
> 
> Took another one today as requested!


----------



## stebesplace

quakeroatmeal said:


> Just got home from the Cartier Boutique, love the Tank Must. I wish I could pull off a daintier Tank but my wrists are just too big (19 CM) so XL will have to do.
> View attachment 16152262


I also have a 19CM, that XL works great. My wife got me the Large for my 40th, and as much as I love it, and having not tried one on in person, AND understanding the historical significance and knowing it’s meant to be small, I still could pull it off very well. 


























It looks great, and fits nice against some others in my collection, but in the end it was just too small for me, and they didn’t have an XL to try on so I went with the Santos medium which should arrive soon.


----------



## J__D

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the strap brand and model? Thanks


Molequin Terracotta Saffiano leather strap
18mm just about squeezed in for my Large model


----------



## quakeroatmeal

stebesplace said:


> I also have a 19CM, that XL works great. My wife got me the Large for my 40th, and as much as I love it, and having not tried one on in person, AND understanding the historical significance and knowing it’s meant to be small, I still could pull it off very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great, and fits nice against some others in my collection, but in the end it was just too small for me, and they didn’t have an XL to try on so I went with the Santos medium which should arrive soon.


Hrrrrngh. That watch looks great on you. I wish the large came with a date!


----------



## benjamin831




----------



## stebesplace

quakeroatmeal said:


> Hrrrrngh. That watch looks great on you. I wish the large came with a date!


It looks good in photos, yes. But in person I struggled with the size. Maybe in a couple years I’ll think differently.


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## mrbradley

Awesome watch. My favorite Cartier's are 2 handed tanks, without date. Simple elegance.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## BePhreed

stebesplace said:


> but in the end it was just too small for me, and they didn’t have an XL to try on so I went with the Santos medium which should arrive soon.


Sorry it did not work out for you but glad to hear you were able to find an alternative. What is your wrist size? I'm in the market for my first tank now.


----------



## Olisuds




----------



## stebesplace

BePhreed said:


> Sorry it did not work out for you but glad to hear you were able to find an alternative. What is your wrist size? I'm in the market for my first tank now.


7.5, 19CM wrist size for me in those photos.


----------



## BePhreed

stebesplace said:


> 7.5, 19CM wrist size for me in those photos.


Thank you. Seems the large may fit my ~6.6" wrist well then.


----------



## Pun

My wrist size is just under 7" and I find medium Santos more comfortable..


----------



## jmc1080




----------



## quakeroatmeal

Traded with a friend to see how I feel about the large two tone santos!


----------



## neonate

mrbradley said:


> Great looking watch!


Thank you.


----------



## Picaroon

MellowYellow said:


> I recently bought my first luxury watch - Santos
> 
> View attachment 15845676


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

quakeroatmeal said:


> Traded with a friend to see how I feel about the large two tone santos!
> View attachment 16175018


Verdict out yet? Looks great on your wrist though! More bling power


----------



## domayotte

MackyP said:


> Verdict out yet? Looks great on your wrist though! More bling power


The two tone Santos looks amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Happy Friday Cartier Freaks


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

Feels like this one is pretty common around here but I’m still in my honeymoon phase.


----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## Msiekierski

greentimgreen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this? 😍


----------



## usccopeland

Just seeing this thread. My ADLC on rubber. Love this watch.


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici

Santos Carree with Godron bracelet.


----------



## rainmkr26

Picked this up this week for my 40th birthday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

rainmkr26 said:


> Picked this up this week for my 40th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, this is a popular 40th birthday gift! I picked mine up a couple months back. Still waiting for the strap though, been almost 8 weeks.


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## greentimgreen

Msiekierski said:


> What model is this?


CPCP tank chinoise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D

Haven't worn for a few weeks, but back in action today, reminded myself why I love it so much


----------



## EngineerHack

the Santos is truly a timeless piece like the Tank


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## David76

cartier santos carree...


----------



## domayotte

seokpyo said:


> cartier santos carree...
> View attachment 16270234


I looked at one of these in person at a Cartier AD today. Wow! Beautiful piece and I was blown away by the bracelet. Nice piece. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David76

domayotte said:


> I looked at one of these in person at a Cartier AD today. Wow! Beautiful piece and I was blown away by the bracelet. Nice piece. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow..Santos Carree is a rare watch, but you did see it. 
Congratulations and thanks


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Loucri

DaleEArnold said:


>


nice, looks great!


----------



## alexhr

Just received today.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## canausernamebetoolon

I could scroll this all day


----------



## canausernamebetoolon

Haven't seen this one yet


----------



## montelatici




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Trel

This is my fourth Cartier Santos, after an early 80's all-stainless (flipped because I'm stupid), an early 80's bi-metal (flipped because I learned nothing), and a Santos 100 (flipped because it was too big). Let's see if this one sticks around.


----------



## alexhr

Is this look small on me?









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

nah


----------



## stebesplace

alexhr said:


> Is this look small on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Not at all.


----------



## domayotte

Nope, not small. Looks good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Trel said:


> This is my fourth Cartier Santos, after an early 80's all-stainless (flipped because I'm stupid), an early 80's bi-metal (flipped because I learned nothing), and a Santos 100 (flipped because it was too big). Let's see if this one sticks around.
> View attachment 16298258


That’s interesting, you went from Santos 100 to a medium Santos (not even the large). Nice! 

Obviously a statement how style can change in just a few years. I too am considering the medium Santos for my 7.25” / 18.4cm wrist. 

Enjoy your beautiful Santos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

I’m done. At least for this year. Sold all my dress watches with leather straps. Doesn’t suit my life these days. This can be dressed up or down, suit or T shirt. Small is comfortable and elegant. Love it.


----------



## montelatici

I really have to improve my photography. At least get the focus right.😄


----------



## alexhr

Santos Dumont









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## domayotte

Dougiebaby said:


> That’s interesting, you went from Santos 100 to a medium Santos (not even the large). Nice!
> 
> Obviously a statement how style can change in just a few years. I too am considering the medium Santos for my 7.25” / 18.4cm wrist.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful Santos!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was recently at a Cartier AD and I tried on both a large and medium Santos. I have about a 7 1/8 wrist. No doubt the medium would have been the way to go. I’m still pondering it, but ever an enabler, I say go for the medium!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

domayotte said:


> I say go for the medium!


I have a much smaller wrist than most (16cm) but the large did not fit me poorly. The lugs didn't over-hang the wrist. The watch is certainly designed to fit a smaller wrist. It was just very, very large and I happen to think that Cartier's more classic, older designs work better in a smaller watch. Certain designs just work best in a certain size and don't scale very well. 40mm Panerais look squashed. 40mm Cartiers look stretched.


----------



## smalleq

Trel said:


> I have a much smaller wrist than most (16cm) but the large did not fit me poorly. The lugs didn't over-hang the wrist. The watch is certainly designed to fit a smaller wrist. It was just very, very large and I happen to think that Cartier's more classic, older designs work better in a smaller watch. Certain designs just work best in a certain size and don't scale very well. 40mm Panerais look squashed. 40mm Cartiers look stretched.


I think they've nailed the proportions of this generation, so to me its just a matter of the vibe one is wanting from the watch. Some of the previous generation Santos look a bit whacky.

The Large is definitely a big watch. The medium definitely wears more classically, especially given the white dial only, but even as someone who routinely wears two different 36mm Nomos (though sportier versions), the medium on my wrist just came off as too dressy for what I was wanting from the watch. I own the ADLC bezel version of the large Santos, which is inherently a bit more sporty, so the larger size doesn't feel out of place to me, but the white dial large didn't quite work for me either.

Ultimately a white dial about halfway in size between the medium and large would be a great watch for me, but since that doesn't exist, I'm quite happy with the one I own, which is my favorite watch I've ever owned.


----------



## qcjulle

smalleq said:


> The Large is definitely a big watch. The medium definitely wears more classically, especially given the white dial only, but even as someone who routinely wears two different 36mm Nomos (though sportier versions), the medium on my wrist just came off as too dressy for what I was wanting from the watch. I own the ADLC bezel version of the large Santos, which is inherently a bit more sporty, so the larger size doesn't feel out of place to me, but the white dial large didn't quite work for me either.


My experience mirrors this. I have a fairly small wrist and I happily wear 36mm watches but the Santos Medium felt too small for me. The Santos Large with the white dial would not have worked either but the ADLC version wears smaller due to the dark dial and bezel. And the case shape really hugs the wrist. It's definitely a lot more sports watch than a classic watch, but a beautiful one at that.


----------



## montelatici

I have a 17.5 inch wrist and I have the Tank Must and Solo XLs and they just look a little large on my wrist. I think my Santos Carree' looks better at 28mm wide. I can wear a 44 mm Panerai Luminor Marrina just fine.


----------



## NightScar

montelatici said:


> I have a 17.5 inch wrist and I have the Tank Must and Solo XLs and they just look a little large on my wrist. I think my Santos Carree' looks better at 28mm wide. I can wear a 44 mm Panerai Luminor Marrina just fine.


damn 17.5 inch wrist? thats like the size of my bicep

lol


----------



## montelatici

NightScar said:


> damn 17.5 inch wrist? thats like the size of my bicep
> 
> lol



I'm a big guy.


----------



## powerband

NightScar said:


> damn… thats like the size of my bicep


Cold or pumped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

powerband said:


> Cold or pumped?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



pre-pandemic, without breaking a sweat 😂


----------



## Pun

My new birthday gift..


----------



## NightScar

very nice

you just picked it up? they were all supposed sold already


----------



## montelatici

Just got my late 70s Carree' back from refurb. Keeping +/- 3 seconds/day. They gave it a light polish.


----------



## Pun

NightScar said:


> very nice
> 
> you just picked it up? they were all supposed sold already


Thanks. Picked up last month and kept aside for my 60th birthday! I might have bought one of the last pieces available....


----------



## powerband

Picked this medium Santos up a couple days ago to add to the rotation, but I might not need to have a rotation anymore with this beauty.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

powerband said:


> Picked this medium Santos up a couple days ago to add to the rotation, but I might not need to have a rotation anymore with this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your other watches are going to hate you for at least the next month. It was all I wanted to wear when I got mine. Congrats, such an amazing watch!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mjrchabot said:


> Your other watches are going to hate you for at least the next month. It was all I wanted to wear when I got mine. Congrats, such an amazing watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am tempted to sell them all so I won’t have to see the contempt they display in their dials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

merry xmas!


----------



## powerband

NightScar said:


> merry xmas!
> 
> View attachment 16321391


Santa has good taste!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

simon_nmk said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Nice. Which strap is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

powerband said:


> Nice. Which strap is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Its an OEM full-grain leather included in the package when I bought the watch.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

mjrchabot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the suit with Cartier! Slim fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

dsjwatch said:


> Love the suit with Cartier! Slim fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always  thank you for the kind words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

SaddleSC said:


> This one just arrived yesterday...my first Cartier...jaw dropping quality!


Beautiful pictures with the background!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

3kdnys said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Perfect shoot! Like a movie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

mjrchabot said:


> Always  thank you for the kind words!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your style! Likewise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

If you have to choose one, which do you think the Santos is most proper staying on, a strap or a bracelet? (Theoretical, of course!)






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

powerband said:


> If you have to choose one, which do you think the Santos is most proper staying on, a strap or a bracelet? (Theoretical, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Santos goes well with its iconic bracelet, naturally..


----------



## mjrchabot

powerband said:


> If you have to choose one, which do you think the Santos is most proper staying on, a strap or a bracelet? (Theoretical, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the summer, it’s the bracelet for a couple reasons. The bracelet fits me perfect in the warmer months where my wrist is naturally a bit more swollen due to the heat. Also, you don’t want to ruin the leather steps with sweat.

In the fall and winter though, I’ve switched over almost exclusively to the leather. While it’s not “uncomfortable” on the bracelet in the winter, it’s borderline too lose for my liking.

Between both though, I’d choose bracelet. The Santos bracelet is one of the most comfortable bracelets I’ve ever worn. It’s up there in comfort with the Rolex oyster bracelets that often get used as a benchmark.

My only wish is that Cartier figured out a way to include a 5mm micro adjustment on the fly in the clasp somehow. There’s so much other cool tech on the bracelet, this would be the icing on the cake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Night out on the town.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

The sun came out just long enough for a cocktail outside. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

powerband said:


> The sun came out just long enough for a cocktail outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@powerband Right Now! You are living the DREAM! Look like you have ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD! LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## coffeebreak

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## powerband

dsjwatch said:


> @powerband Right Now! You are living the DREAM! Look like you have ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD! LIFE IS GOOD!


It hasn’t always been this way, and I’m only lucky enough at the moment. Many are more deserving than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

coffeebreak said:


> Happy holidays everyone


Power couple, I love the RED that you too have! Happy holidays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboybatac

The Cartier Dallas boutique came through in the clutch. I just picked this up moments ago for my partner, and she couldn’t be more ecstatic. It is the Tank Must Solarbeat in a size Large. We ordered it back in July and didn’t expect for it to come in before the year ended. Shoutout to my sales associate Lura who helped us get this piece, and she did not skimp on the extras.


----------



## domayotte

bboybatac said:


> The Cartier Dallas boutique came through in the clutch. I just picked this up moments ago for my partner, and she couldn’t be more ecstatic. It is the Tank Must Solarbeat in a size Large. We ordered it back in July and didn’t expect for it to come in before the year ended. Shoutout to my sales associate Lura who helped us get this piece, and she did not skimp on the extras.
> View attachment 16334249
> 
> View attachment 16334250


Jealous and happy for you, all at once! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

bboybatac said:


> The Cartier Dallas boutique came through in the clutch. I just picked this up moments ago for my partner, and she couldn’t be more ecstatic. It is the Tank Must Solarbeat in a size Large. We ordered it back in July and didn’t expect for it to come in before the year ended. Shoutout to my sales associate Lura who helped us get this piece, and she did not skimp on the extras.
> View attachment 16334249
> 
> View attachment 16334250


Just wonderful! Way to close out the year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

bboybatac said:


> The Cartier Dallas boutique came through in the clutch. I just picked this up moments ago for my partner, and she couldn’t be more ecstatic. It is the Tank Must Solarbeat in a size Large. We ordered it back in July and didn’t expect for it to come in before the year ended. Shoutout to my sales associate Lura who helped us get this piece, and she did not skimp on the extras.
> View attachment 16334249
> 
> View attachment 16334250


A very happy new year! And a fantastic way to ring in 2022! Cheers!


----------



## montelatici

powerband said:


> If you have to choose one, which do you think the Santos is most proper staying on, a strap or a bracelet? (Theoretical, of course!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the iconic Santos look is with the original dark leather strap that Santos-Dumont wore, but today I prefer a light colored strap if it is going to be a strap.


----------



## David76

Cartier carree with black leather strap


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Picked up a large must, the included strap did not fit my 7.5 inch wrist at all. Have a longer strap on order, but in the meantime I have it on a cheapo Barton canvas band, and I’m actually pretty okay with it. I normally dress in jeans and button downs. I’m sure a lot of folks will poo poo the canvas strap on a tank but hey! It’s a steel watch!
My only complaint is I really love a ticking watch, and this quartz, lacking a seconds hand, does not tick.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## trameline




----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

mjrchabot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I actually like this tan color a lot… really lightens and dresses down the Santos. What do you think of the strap “floating” off your wrist though, like a cuff?

Here’s mine with the floating strap. It seems the extra length of the strap tucked underneath pushes up on the 12-o’clock strap, giving it the impression that it’s floating off the wrist. Hopefully the leather becomes softened with use and the tucked end of the strap doesn’t push up as much.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

powerband said:


> Beautiful! I actually like this tan color a lot… really lightens and dresses down the Santos. What do you think of the strap “floating” off your wrist though, like a cuff?
> 
> Here’s mine with the floating strap. It seems the extra length of the strap tucked underneath pushes up on the 12-o’clock strap, giving it the impression that it’s floating off the wrist. Hopefully the leather becomes softened with use and the tucked end of the strap doesn’t push up as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I love the tan strap… I find it dresses it down but still retains a sophisticated look and feel.

I don’t notice the strap floating whilst on wrist. Fortunately there’s enough tension from the clasp that the watch just stays in place. But I’m with you, it’ll be nice if the leather soften over times to take on a more rounded shape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## MackyP

I recently began losing interest in my Santos. After putting it aside for a month or two, falling in love once again. Great to see new owners here. Now on the brown alligator strap. Also, I don’t see myself spending on aftermarket straps for a timepiece like this. Go for OEM!


----------



## powerband

MackyP said:


> I recently began losing interest in my Santos. After putting it aside for a month or two, falling in love once again. Great to see new owners here. Now on the brown alligator strap. Also, I don’t see myself spending on aftermarket straps for a timepiece like. Go for OEM!
> 
> View attachment 16353577


Very nice. I had been conflicted with getting an aftermarket strap (from Delugs for Santos) until the OEM Cartier alligator strap arrives, which I understand may take up to 3 months. But, like you, I think I’ll choose only OEM for a watch like this.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

powerband said:


> Very nice. I had been conflicted with getting an aftermarket strap (from Delugs for Santos) until the OEM Cartier alligator strap arrives, which I understand may take up to 3 months. But, like you, I think I’ll choose only OEM for a watch like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medium looks good on your wrist. My wife has the same Santos. It looks great on the blue alligator.. She has the red alligator as well which is not bad.


----------



## badgerracer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Relaxed evening.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

This thing has spent way too much time on my wrist to merit owning as many watches as I do. I might have to be a little more aggressive in thinning out the herd.


----------



## powerband

Trel said:


> This thing has spent way too much time on my wrist to merit owning as many watches as I do. I might have to be a little more aggressive in thinning out the herd.
> View attachment 16373943


I seriously feel the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

SaddleSC said:


> This one just arrived yesterday...my first Cartier...jaw dropping quality!


What size is it?

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

It's Santos Medium size watch ..


----------



## SaddleSC

elchuckee77 said:


> What size is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


It is the Santos de Cartier Medium
The easy way to tell is that it does NOT have the date.
If the date window is located at 6 o'clock, then you would know it was large.


----------



## randomwalk

Not the most comfortable Santos to wear, but personally my favorite.


----------



## distinguish1906

Loving the sunburst blue dial that fades to black at the right angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## powerband

Just bought this large Tank Must a few days ago. Had to wait for a while for the boutique to get one in. Worth the wait. Now my Santos has company.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Santos Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

powerband said:


> Just bought this large Tank Must a few days ago. Had to wait for a while for the boutique to get one in. Worth the wait. Now my Santos has company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect example why we shouldn't opt for the XL Tank. Very nice!


----------



## MackyP




----------



## BePhreed

powerband said:


> Just bought this large Tank Must a few days ago.


It fits you extremely well. Congratulations. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## powerband

BePhreed said:


> It fits you extremely well. Congratulations. May I ask your wrist size?


Thank you. My wrist size is 6.5 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B

W2SA0025 salmon dial on a new black strap from Cartier. I absolutely love this watch, but somehow seldom wear it. Too many watches in the rotation...


----------



## laredy26

The Cartier Ballon Bleu Chrono. Love this even more compared to the regular Ballons I’ve owned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

RollieMoly said:


> Here's my Santos Dumont
> View attachment 16054483


I’m digging this tremont.. seen a few variants of the dial, I need to do some more research on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Msiekierski said:


> What model is this?


I second that question . Please share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## alonsowsw

I want to play 












Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

I like these two below but am also exploring other Cartier models. Really like the recent pics above. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## powerband

I try not to make too many decisions each day, but this is an easy one. Flip-a-coin easy.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamilgallp

Vive la république


----------



## domayotte

powerband said:


> I try not to make too many decisions each day, but this is an easy one. Flip-a-coin easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them both…. Wow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevintari

This one.


----------



## trameline

Cartier Tank Solo xl


----------



## mjrchabot

powerband said:


> I seriously feel the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think every Santos owner experiences this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Back on bracelet for tonight


----------



## rainmkr26

On a delugs shell cordovan strap today











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

rainmkr26 said:


> On a delugs shell cordovan strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’m assuming this uses the “Easy-Switch” endlinks. Can you report on how smooth the Delugs’ endlinks engage and disengage the case, as compared to the OEM? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EncounterID

I wanted a Cartier tank ever since I got into watch collecting, and this tank must is just perfect.


----------



## powerband

I can wear this watch for the rest of my life and be OK. It’s instantly recognizable, like the Mona Lisa or the Pyramid. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## powerband

coffeebreak said:


>


This book really tells the rich history (and struggles) of Cartier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg-e

The Solarbeat!


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland

Haven't posted here in a minute.


----------



## paul-smith

@usccopeland Looks awesome. How has the ADLC coating held up?


----------



## usccopeland

paul-smith said:


> @usccopeland Looks awesome. How has the ADLC coating held up?


The case and bezel are both still in like-new condition. I don't wear it daily but I'm pleased with how the coating has held up. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again though I like the stainless versions more and more each day.


----------



## machlo




----------



## buggravy

First day for the two of us. It had me so stoked to get dressed for work. I can't believe how comfortable it is on the wrist.


----------



## Pete26

I bought a Tank Must large from the Boutique, hopefully here this week.


----------



## coffeebreak

Just picked up this vintage hand-wind Must for the wife. Love these little things


----------



## Trel

Playing around with various filters in Gimp.


----------



## Batchelor22

This just arrived, love how light it is on the strap.


----------



## Pete26

My Large Tank Must arrived yesterday from the Cartier Boutique. It feels like nothing is on my wrist.


----------



## powerband

Pete26 said:


> I bought a Tank Must large from the Boutique, hopefully here this week.


That’s great, Pete! Can’t wait to see more pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## quakeroatmeal

My Tank Must XL on a cheapo Barton strap 😎


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NakedYoga

Just picked this up yesterday in Miami.


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## MackyP

NakedYoga said:


> Just picked this up yesterday in Miami.
> 
> View attachment 16467271


Although I don't have a tank, I honestly think that it looks best and proper on a black calf strap, OEM of course.


----------



## Pete26

I concur


----------



## DrewZ137

Wearing my Cartier Tank Must large on bracelet today. May pick up a black leather strap at some point to switch it up.









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

DrewZ137 said:


> Wearing my Cartier Tank Must large on bracelet today. May pick up a black leather strap at some point to switch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


What is the bracelet like?


----------



## DrewZ137

Pete26 said:


> What is the bracelet like?


Straight 19mm width (no taper). High polish, so definitely a bit shiny. But overall pretty comfortable and the clasp is hidden, so a pretty seamless look. 

Comfort level is a bit below the Rolex oyster, but in my experience not much can compare to that. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Changing up the strap again, from blue to a playful orange.


----------



## powerband

MackyP said:


> Although I don't have a tank, I honestly think that it looks best and proper on a black calf strap, OEM of course.


I do agree, but I’m having so much fun with the quick-release system and visual variety. OEM, she’ll Cordovan, and natural veg-tan:





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Day late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## powerband

trameline said:


> View attachment 16472001


Really like this gator strap. May I ask what it is and where one can get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Excited to have joined the Cartier club yesterday!


----------



## KL69

Going
View attachment 16475306

View attachment 16475294

View attachment 16475295

View attachment 16475292

Going through my late mother’s jewelry, I found a couple of interesting watches. i have no idea of the worth or how old they are. The Cartier is a quartz.
View attachment 16475292
View attachment 16475294
View attachment 16475295
View attachment 16475306


----------



## KL69

No idea of the age or worth of this watch. It was my late mom’s and now I have it.


----------



## NakedYoga

Still in the honeymoon phase


----------



## Pete26

I am loving this, by far the most comfortable watch that I can remember owning. I actually forget that it's on my wrist, which could be a bad thing.


----------



## Pete26

Relaxing in the first sun I have seen for a few horrendous days.









I love the cabochon crown.


----------



## powerband

Some of the most comfortable watches I’ve ever worn. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX

Feeling fancy everytime I pick this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrobot

Cartier Vendome Manual Wind cal 78-1.


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

Two tanks for a road trip


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26




----------



## trameline




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfancy

MarleyHolslag97 said:


>


I love this model !! I think it soooooo underaged !!


----------



## trameline

Cartier Tank Solo xl on new custom made Lizard


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

Fresh from the boutique in Vegas. Thrilled to finally have a Tank in my collection. Long time lurker, first time owner. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

mattya56 said:


> Fresh from the boutique in Vegas. Thrilled to finally have a Tank in my collection. Long time lurker, first time owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty, I got the same one. congratulations


----------



## benbenny

1970s Cartier Tank Wood, aka Woody


----------



## Colombia




----------



## trameline

Tank Solo xl on custom made blue Lizard


----------



## quakeroatmeal




----------



## FirNaTine23

Finally pulled the trigger! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

New arrival Cartier Santos. Love it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## montelatici

Went to my final pre-hip replacement surgery meeting with my Santos with Godron. bracelet.


----------



## Fedev

Bought my first Cartier watch this weekend, a Cartier Tank Must Large. Loves it so far!


----------



## trameline

Cartier Tank Solo XL on Custom Blue Lizard


----------



## Fedev

Here comes another shot of my Tank Must!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TravisMorgan

My Cartier....only in my dreams....my favorite Roman Numerals watch


----------



## stebesplace

TravisMorgan said:


> My Cartier....only in my dreams....
> View attachment 16594746


Man I remember seeing these for $10k not that long ago but they’ve shot through the moon thanks to auctions.


----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## army scope jockey

Tank americaine









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Tank jumbo









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

a Solo XL and a Must..


----------



## army scope jockey

tank francaise









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Cartier Tank Solo XL On custom made Blue Lizard strap


----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My Tank


----------



## trameline

Tank xl


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWD




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## chuke

My new-ish Tank Must XL on a crappy Barton tropic knock-off.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev

Finally bought a Santos de Cartier Medium


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev




----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

It’s no macro shot, but here’s the best picture I’ve gotten so far of the recessed numerals on the SolarBeat.


----------



## Browser

TheWorkman said:


> here we goooo!!
> View attachment 13601273


Would I be able to ask what size tank and about what size your wrist is? These proportions look great


----------



## Pun

Santos today


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Me again.


----------



## J__D

Love the sunburst popping out in the right light


----------



## Pepesdad

Lots of beautiful watches here...makes my little Tank Francaise look puny.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepesdad

Pun said:


> Santos today
> View attachment 16674729


Love the dial on that watch, Pun.


----------



## Pun

Pepesdad said:


> Love the dial on that watch, Pun.


Thank you! Regards


----------



## Fedev




----------



## jpaciolla

Father’s Day Gift to myself 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepesdad

Beautiful watch, jpaciolla!


----------



## army scope jockey

Tank Americaine









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Casual Friday


----------



## Pepesdad

Sportin' the 21 today with the sundial look.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Colombia




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Werdboya




----------



## smalleq

My year anniversary of ownership!


----------



## Jake E




----------



## Pepesdad

Wearing my wife's Must De...love it as much as the others we have.


----------



## BKTIMETRVL




----------



## jmc1080




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Stretch44

Just joined the Cartier club. Loving it more than I thought.


----------



## elchuckee77

elchuckee77 said:


> What size is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Classic watch. Nice one. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

randomwalk said:


> View attachment 16381924
> 
> 
> Not the most comfortable Santos to wear, but personally my favorite.


What size is this?

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Tank Solo xl on custom lizard


----------



## Pepesdad

Tank Francaise is working today.


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## EncounterID




----------



## Fellows

His and hers, my Santos and my wife's Tank.


----------



## Jonathan T

Stretch44 said:


> Just joined the Cartier club. Loving it more than I thought.


Lovely. Is that the Santos medium? I’m seriously thinking about getting it as my first Cartier too! Just not sure which size - medium or large.


----------



## alonsowsw

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44

Yes, it's the medium. I tried the large but felt the medium was more versatile. Also, my wife wants to wear it occasionally and the large would have been way too big.


----------



## Pepesdad

Fellows said:


> His and hers, my Santos and my wife's Tank.
> View attachment 16765949


Looks like a David Yurri cable bracelet on her wrist


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Here is my TT Santos large. Absolutely love it. Also have the red croc and dark blue croc straps to go with it which transform the watch for different styles. It is by far the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. I am going to the Cartier boutique tomorrow to try on the full black ADLC….


----------



## Pepesdad

alonsowsw said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Love that watch...*what kind is it?*


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

New purchase today


----------



## JaySol

Bought this new watch today! I freakin love it. The gold is subtle so it doesn't look super flashy which is great.

Look forward to rocking this!


----------



## Pepesdad

TwoToneHappyness said:


> New purchase today
> View attachment 16779317


Very handsome watch, Sir.


----------



## Pepesdad

JaySol said:


> Bought this new watch today! I freakin love it. The gold is subtle so it doesn't look super flashy which is great.
> 
> Look forward to rocking this!
> 
> View attachment 16779978


Quite elegant!


----------



## FatTuesday

Went back and forth (literally with liberal return policy) btwn Dumont XL and Santos Large. Ended here, along with other rectangles...


----------



## trameline




----------



## Pepesdad

Old watch but I still love it.


----------



## Watchwanted

Don’t have one yet but just tried on the Santos Dumont and really liked it. Need to compare it side by side to the Santos


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Watchwanted said:


> Don’t have one yet but just tried on the Santos Dumont and really liked it. Need to compare it side by side to the Santos


Both are great and I also considered the Dumont before getting the Santos. The main difference for me is the Dumont seems much more of a delicate dress watch while the Santos is a bit more rugged (in so far as a Cartier can be) with more flexibility with steel bracelet and leather/rubber strap option so covers the dress side as well as a more sporty look.


----------



## FatTuesday

TwoToneHappyness said:


> Both are great and I also considered the Dumont before getting the Santos. The main difference for me is the Dumont seems much more of a delicate dress watch while the Santos is a bit more rugged (in so far as a Cartier can be) with more flexibility with steel bracelet and leather/rubber strap option so covers the dress side as well as a more sporty look.


Same here.
Plus preferred automatic to hand wind.
And 10 bar WR to 3 bar.
Both are homeruns in my opinion.


----------



## FatTuesday

Chased and landed a Tank MC directly from Cartier. Supposedly long sold-out, they were able to source one for me. Maiden voyage today...


----------



## trameline

FatTuesday said:


> Chased and landed a Tank MC directly from Cartier. Supposedly long sold-out, they were able to source one for me. Maiden voyage today...
> View attachment 16794606


That’s a stunner , wear and enjoy 👍


----------



## Fedev

From earlier today.


----------



## mizzare




----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## AsTimeFlies




----------



## rich4

Picked this one up over the weekend.


----------



## mjrchabot

Over a year with my Santos - holding up pretty well imo! Absolutely love this watch… probably wears the best of all my watches. So slim and light on the wrist 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Here is my Cartier family.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasualAbuser

mjrchabot said:


> Over a year with my Santos - holding up pretty well imo! Absolutely love this watch… probably wears the best of all my watches. So slim and light on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m curious..

a) how many watches do you have?
B) how often does this thing hog wrist time?

Considering getting this and just wearing it every freaking day for a year.


----------



## CasualAbuser

coffeebreak said:


>


ha. Nice to see you got wifey into this too.

Is she strictly a Cartier fan or into other brands too?


----------



## mjrchabot

CasualAbuser said:


> I’m curious..
> 
> a) how many watches do you have?
> B) how often does this thing hog wrist time?
> 
> Considering getting this and just wearing it every freaking day for a year.


I’ve been adding watches and selling some over the last year but in general I have about 4-5 in rotation at any given time. I typically wear my watch for a week at a time. I wore this nonstop for the first couple of months if I recall... It’s just too pretty and comfortable lol.

Don’t be scared of the bezel being a “scratch magnet”. It’s no different than any other polished surface on another watch. I look at the swirls as being its own patina. It looks freaking cool!

I wouldn’t hesitate to buy again. I specifically wore this watch for baby #3’s birth to ensure it stays with me forever until I pass it to my son. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

CasualAbuser said:


> I’m curious..
> 
> a) how many watches do you have?
> B) how often does this thing hog wrist time?
> 
> Considering getting this and just wearing it every freaking day for a year.


Here’s a picture that shows the swirls better - harsher lighting. Doesn’t put me off one bit…

The Santos is very capable of being a daily wearer thanks to the updates in 2018.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasualAbuser

mjrchabot said:


> Here’s a picture that shows the swirls better - harsher lighting. Doesn’t put me off one bit…
> 
> The Santos is very capable of being a daily wearer thanks to the updates in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I figure if I get one, I'll wear it scratches and all and maybe service it and have them Cartier carefully polish it before I sell if that's what the buyer wants


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

the galbees


----------



## TravisMorgan

I do not own this one, but it is the Cartier I wear on my wrist in my dreams...In my dreams however the strap is a solid black...


----------



## mjrchabot

EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> the galbees
> 
> View attachment 16855846
> View attachment 16855846


What are sizes of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

mjrchabot said:


> What are sizes of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Size M and L


----------



## Capt.Steve

Here’s my Roadster.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## mjrchabot

EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> Size M and L


Right but I mean mm that is.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedo

…


----------



## mjrchabot

Breaking news: the Santos can in fact survive an afternoon in the pool!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Cartier's roman dials


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What models are these? Never seen or read about them. Thanks for posting. Regards


----------



## as ani

Pun said:


> What models are these? Never seen or read about them. Thanks for posting. Regards


I would say AppleWatch


----------



## alarm4y

Pun said:


> What models are these? Never seen or read about them. Thanks for posting. Regards


Lol, it’s Apple Watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclewatch




----------



## EncounterID

We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious.


----------



## jeremy5000

Recently got this from my wife to wear as a wedding watch for my 2+ year postponed wedding due to Covid. The photographer snapped a quick picture of it while I was getting ready.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill

Wearing the Santos here on Maui.


----------



## trameline




----------



## mchaseman




----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Whi


mchaseman said:


> View attachment 16897419


Very nice! Which model is that - not seen this one with a SS case, only with a full ADLC case?


----------



## mchaseman

TwoToneHappyness said:


> Whi
> 
> Very nice! Which model is that - not seen this one with a SS case, only with a full ADLC case?


Just got if from the NYC boutique on 8/7 along with a pasha. I am waiting for a better reference card from the SA as the ink smudged but this is what it says CRWHSA0026 (TBH the ink smear is on the second to last number) is there a different way I can get you a number.


----------



## mchaseman

my skeleton Pasha


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful 


NS


----------



## nsims

Capt.Steve said:


> Here’s my Roadster.
> View attachment 16857291


Looks great…is it on too tight?


NS


----------



## alarm4y

nsims said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> NS


Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Pepesdad said:


> Love that watch...*what kind is it?*


My fav Cartier, I think this is nearing perfection in terms of design cohesion, I can only think of a few Grand Seiko models or maybe maybe a Laurent Ferrier where the dial, hands and case just all sing harmony like this. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Thought I would share my Santos on the red Cartier crocodile strap - definitely something different!


----------



## Fedev

Left my Santos at home to wear the Tank Must today.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Steve

nsims said:


> Looks great…is it on too tight?
> 
> 
> NS


No, I was bending my wrist toward myself when I took the photo.


----------



## coffeebreak

High tea


----------



## nsims

Fedev said:


> Left my Santos at home to wear the Tank Must today.
> View attachment 16903336


Love this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

Taking a break on the Paris Opera House steps.


----------



## mchaseman

My collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Santos on a matt blue Cartier croc strap today:


----------



## smalleq

mchaseman said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a killer assortment!
What color are the bridges on the Santos Skeleton? Are they lumed at all like on the ADLC Skeleton?


----------



## mchaseman

smalleq said:


> That's a killer assortment!
> What color are the bridges on the Santos Skeleton? Are they lumed at all like on the ADLC Skeleton?


Thanks-- They are dark blue and only the hands are lumed


----------



## NightScar




----------



## SEX

Picked up my first cartier some time ago !


----------



## SEX

NightScar said:


> View attachment 16915804


The celine teddy might be even better than the watch


----------



## Kohill

Time for church.


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## trameline




----------



## skyblue314

Incoming...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## watchseeker88

6 months in









.


----------



## skyblue314

skyblue314 said:


> Incoming...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I liked this one so much that I have another one incoming, lol!


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

denmanproject said:


> *Re: Let's see your Cartier*
> 
> Calibre b-)


Beautiful Watch!!!


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## AllGoldRollie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

My new favorite.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## bdemko

Here’s my 1984 Santos and my new 2022 Ballon.


----------



## Kohill

Time for church.


----------



## fendushi

Going to continue the large Santos trail, my first Cartier. 


































I had every intention to buy the medium from looking at the photos and videos on YouTube. I was fortunate enough to go into an AD that had both sizes in stock. The medium looks too small, almost like a ladies watch on my wrist. I felt the large version was more suited for me.

I would have bought a medium online if I havent tried on the large and instantly regret after finding out the large was better suited for me. The best thing to do is to try both sizes and judge for yourself. Most of the hype online and on YouTube is of the medium size and most people including myself will dismiss the large size thinking its way too large.


----------



## NightScar

happy halloween


----------



## toade

While I think the large white Santos is too big for my wrists... The all black wears smaller...


----------



## ronhan

Galbee 2319
















Regards, Ron


----------



## skyblue314

My newish book came in last night!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ack500

Got this last week from Bucherer in Bryant Park NY. Love it. The black rubber strap is gorgeous too.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djh1977




----------



## verreauxi

On a sail cloth strap:



















On various NATOS:


































On a leather strap:










On a rubber strap:










On a cheapo smart-watch strap:


----------



## Watchkeburt




----------



## ronhan

One more shot of the W20067D6 








Regards, Ron


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEX

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the carree


----------



## alarm4y

SEX said:


> Love the carree


Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## army scope jockey

Tank Américaine









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Kohill

Today’s watch.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## NoOneBetter

Just picked this up yesterday.


----------



## Jazy

Bet you guys never seen one of these before!


----------



## jeremy5000




----------



## army scope jockey

Tank jumbo circa 72









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Feel pleasant wearing my Santos Galbee in such a good weather!


----------



## fendushi

My favourite time of the day.


----------



## stebesplace

Still my favorite in the collection. On the dark navy alligator it’s a great piece.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

dantan said:


> *Re: Let's see your Cartier*
> 
> Cartier Santos Medium.


Does this watch look bulky on the wrist?


----------



## dantan

Joshua Adams (WoTX) said:


> Does this watch look bulky on the wrist?


Not at all!

It is a great size on my small wrist (6.4 inches, approximately).


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

dantan said:


> Not at all!
> 
> It is a great size on my small wrist (6.4 inches, approximately).


Thanks, I’ve always been unsure about the square face watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Joshua Adams (WoTX) said:


> Thanks, I’ve always been unsure about the square face watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wears a little larger than a round face Watch of the same nominal diameter, but the Medium Size is definitely not a large Watch.


----------



## ronhan

Santos 2319

Regards, Ron


----------



## OhioMade

His and His. I turned my spouse into a Cartier fanboy. I started him with a Rolex, and the bug bit. We'll get JLC Reversos and be done I think (I hope!).









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

Just got it today.


----------



## oztech

A slightly better picture.


----------



## fendushi

oztech said:


> Just got it today.


Congrats! I'm still in love with mine.

So easy to swap with the leather straps if you need a different look.


----------



## oztech

I like the easy swap but right now the bracelet is an eye catcher and this is as comfortable to wear as my Explorer.


----------



## Fedev




----------



## army scope jockey

Tank Americaine









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

I have one pet peeve about Cartier you have to go to the AD and look at the pictures of different straps it is nowhere on their website a slight inconvenience but one just the same.


----------



## trameline




----------



## OotOot




----------



## ronhan




----------



## Johnvibes

I love this Basculante. I got it just a couple months back. It has quickly became my favorite and the engraving fits our name. I intended it to be a shared watch for both my wife and I, but I don't think she's comfortable wearing a watch this valuable.


----------



## SEX

Johnvibes said:


> View attachment 17077976
> 
> View attachment 17077977
> 
> I love this Basculante. I got it just a couple months back. It has quickly became my favorite and the engraving fits our name. I intended it to be a shared watch for both my wife and I, but I don't think she's comfortable wearing a watch this valuable.
> View attachment 17077975


Love the engraving


----------



## trameline




----------



## 1feelingleft

New pick up, first Cartier! Was in the market for a Tank XL for longest time, but found and changed course.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delugs

Absolutely love the Dumont!


----------



## Mister X

Taking a break from mall madness, I’m ready for my first beer already.


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## buggravy




----------



## Micjeffe




----------



## elchuckee77

A beautiful Calibre.
















Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

My recently acquired Tank Solar Beat. Cartier in house development. Very nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usccopeland

buggravy said:


> View attachment 17090162


What's the strap? Looks good! Just followed you on IG by the way.


----------



## rhymanoserous




----------



## Micjeffe

rhymanoserous said:


> View attachment 17106484


Which model is this?


----------



## rhymanoserous

Micjeffe said:


> Which model is this?


1900 (YG). Sister of the 1920 (SS) & 1910 (two-tone).

Edit. Or Santos Ronde automatic for the model.


----------



## oztech




----------



## neonate




----------



## alarm4y

Happy holidays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar




----------



## trameline




----------



## jimiwilli

New and first Cartier 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

merry christmas!


----------



## Fedev




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## jzhang

New addition for dressier occasions. Want to get a dark brown strap for it


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## buggravy




----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fendushi

Super jealous of you guys that can pull off a medium or a large Tank. Unfortunately my wrist is too fat and needs the XL. 🙁


----------



## wwiseman

For me it's the Cartier Santos or no Cartier... IMO That's the standout model


----------



## jzra

One more Santos to my collection


----------



## OhioMade




----------



## reeder1

verreauxi said:


> On a sail cloth strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On various NATOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a leather strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a cheapo smart-watch strap:


What is the leather strap in pic number 7? Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

Johnvibes said:


> View attachment 17077976
> 
> View attachment 17077977
> 
> I love this Basculante. I got it just a couple months back. It has quickly became my favorite and the engraving fits our name. I intended it to be a shared watch for both my wife and I, but I don't think she's comfortable wearing a watch this valuable.
> View attachment 17077975


Insurance is your friend! Enjoy it- it’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verreauxi

reeder1 said:


> What is the leather strap in pic number 7? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got it here many years ago. Unfortunately, it seems Hirsch has discontinued them (this place only has the 18mm brown left). 









Professional


This strap is amazing, semi-matt alligator grain calf leather with a strong twin pad design. Widths: 18x18, 20x18, 22x18, 24x22 Colors: Brown, Black, GoldBrown, Blue see dropdown list for size/color combos <b> click on ORDER to see sales price</b>



store.fredawatchstraps.com


----------



## rainmkr26

Delugs strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EncounterID

Late night photos with the computer monitors as the light source. Wasn’t expecting the iPhone to capture the shine so well.


----------

